# Cannot print to file



## DAYMX5 (Mar 22, 2013)

In the print module, I try to print to file and nothing happens.  I hit, print to file, I pick a folder and hit Save and nothing happens.  What am I doing wrong?

I am using LR 4.3 and windows 7.


----------



## DAYMX5 (Mar 22, 2013)

Never mind, I figured it out.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 23, 2013)

That was quick, well done!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 23, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> That was quick, well done!


Elevate the OP to Guru immediately!!!


----------

